# Mmmm Whole Quail!



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

We got our shipment from Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow and the stuff is awesome! The bunnies are huge as are the chickens. We fasted them yesterday and they were so hungry by 5 pm today when the delivery man came. I tossed a quail down and they sniffed it, then one tried to grab one end and the other dog grab the other end and they tore the foot off! Chomp chomp! Oh, wait, this is food?! Took off and ran with it. Then each one slowly got their own quail...

Pictures!

Lots of happy faces, too! Not too messy either. Oddly enough, random body parts are a lot messier than whole, tidy animals,

Whole Prey pictures by maddy_ciccone18 - Photobucket


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats so cool!

I can't wait to try whole prey with my pups.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I so wanted to try those when we had a database for Hare today, I would of ordered the defeathered ones though..I really don't think they'll eat it the feathers cause they won't eat bunnies with fur on...The dogs look self satisfied...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. I love your sheltie's face in the first one. LOL. 

They look like they are saying "Really mom? I'm trying to eat here and you want to take pictures?"

Did they finish the whole thing? I have never given my dogs feathered birds before. Did they pluck them or just eat everything? I wonder how the poops will be?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I love your sheltie's face in the first one. LOL.
> 
> They look like they are saying "Really mom? I'm trying to eat here and you want to take pictures?"
> 
> Did they finish the whole thing? I have never given my dogs feathered birds before. Did they pluck them or just eat everything? I wonder how the poops will be?


Yes, they finished the whole thing. It took them maybe 20-30 minutes. One of them plucked it a little bit, but the other three just ate it whole. they went around the yard eating random feathers afterwards LOL Their poop was tiny! It was grey kind of like the feather color but just poop other than that lol. 

Today they had a furry bunny! Will post pics later.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I so wanted to try those when we had a database for Hare today, I would of ordered the defeathered ones though..I really don't think they'll eat it the feathers cause they won't eat bunnies with fur on...The dogs look self satisfied...


i also wanted to try them, but didn't want to spend the money in case they didn't like it...they love quail, but the quail we get are de feathered.

we are going to try the bunnies that you told me about...see if they will eat them...

going to pick some up for abi and i and well, we'll try it.

sheltielover, that's awesome that your dogs ate the whole thing..did they leave the feathers? or any parts?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> sheltielover, that's awesome that your dogs ate the whole thing..did they leave the feathers? or any parts?


Nope, nothing! So far with the bunny, they did leave the intestines behind. ate the feet first and then everything else inside but the intestines. then ate the ribs lol this took about four hours between two of them working on it. My sheltie wouldn't go near LOL

I uploaded some rabbit pics to the folder


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

did you take out the intestine? or did they come that way? was that a hare today rabbit?

how much does that rabbit weigh, do you think?

the ones i'm getting won't have fur in the middle. they won't have intestines or stomach but will have everything else. fur on feet and head, i believe.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> did you take out the intestine? or did they come that way? was that a hare today rabbit?
> 
> how much does that rabbit weigh, do you think?
> 
> the ones i'm getting won't have fur in the middle. they won't have intestines or stomach but will have everything else. fur on feet and head, i believe.


It weighed 3.4lbs. It was the hare Today one and the weight was written on the front of it. They took the intestines out and put it aside. I did throw it away. It was kind of nasty, mmhmm. They played tug-a-war for 45 mins to tear it open to get inside it. lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

then the ones i'm getting will be huge, around 5 lbs. wow.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> then the ones i'm getting will be huge, around 5 lbs. wow.


Yeah, we got a 9lb and 7lb one, too! They're huge. I'm not sure how to deal with that. We got whole chickens too and they're 8lbs-ish.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Great pictures! :biggrin: One day I hope to feed whole prey to my girl. I love that your little dogs just tore the rabbit apart, hah!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

liquid said:


> Great pictures! :biggrin: One day I hope to feed whole prey to my girl. I love that your little dogs just tore the rabbit apart, hah!


I know me too! They're 15lbs so the rabbit was pretty big and they'd pick it up and run around with it! hahaha. They are begging me to get it back out LOL!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I love Hare Today-- have not tried the whole prey stuff yet. 

That is impressive!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Aw how cute. TEAM WORK.


I would suggest cutting it in two so they can each have a piece. It might go quicker since they won't be tugging it away from each other. But hey, whatever you want to do. 

When I gave my guys a rabbit, it was like manna from heaven with them. They searched the ground for any missed bits a LONG time before realizing the party was over. I seriously need to get more rabbit. I gutted it myself and turned to put the knife down. My lab, the sneak that he is, gobbled them ALL up in a matter of seconds! I didn't want him to eat the intestines, but what are you going to do? Mine was wild but frozen for months. 
Thanks for sharing. I think its only natural for a dog to experience a WHOLE prey meal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

with the two rabbits i'm getting, the only fur that will be left is on the head and feet. 

should be interesting.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> with the two rabbits i'm getting, the only fur that will be left is on the head and feet.
> 
> should be interesting.


If I could get them for the same price, I might do the hairless. I like the idea of giving it to them with the fur, since I read the fur helps bind the nails and teeth and stuff... but I'm sure they'd be happier having the easier route! They're working on round two now which will be the head, the feet and the shoulders. They were happy to take up this morning, extra happy. This is like serious gold to them! Can't wait to try the 8lb chicken LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sheltielover25 said:


> If I could get them for the same price, I might do the hairless. I like the idea of giving it to them with the fur, since I read the fur helps bind the nails and teeth and stuff... but I'm sure they'd be happier having the easier route! They're working on round two now which will be the head, the feet and the shoulders. They were happy to take up this morning, extra happy. This is like serious gold to them! Can't wait to try the 8lb chicken LOL


i used to see furless rabbits on hare today. i no longer see them. i do see rabbit pieces and they do come with organs. and you can buy the heads with brains separately. my kids love those. 

but not whole rabbits - de furred.

i can understand, too, why. it's a real pain, i think to get the fur completely off....so pricing would be higher.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just went out there and one of them has the head and the other has the back end! Guess they got it apart haha They treat it like a tug toy! LOL


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I put a few pictures up in the album of them with their whole prey chicken. I think they enjoyed it the most! They ate on it for about 4 days and tomorrow we'll fast them. Happy campers!

Whole Prey pictures by maddy_ciccone18 - Photobucket


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Kuddos to the one's that can feed whole prey...couldn't do it...would gross me out seeing my dog eat an animal all intact.
They have to be like store bought for me...at least at this point.

Beautiful dogs...so clean too!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Kuddos to the one's that can feed whole prey...couldn't do it...would gross me out seeing my dog eat an animal all intact.
> They have to be like store bought for me...at least at this point.
> 
> Beautiful dogs...so clean too!



i don't think i'd have a hard time with birds....i'm getting rabbits and the fur is stripped from their bodies, but not the feet or head...should be interesting if i can actually feed them and if the dogs will eat them.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Birds woud be a lot easier...is that bad, lol

My problem is rabbits are so darn adorable but coming to the point where I could feed totally stripped/cleaned...dressed, whatever you call it


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Birds woud be a lot easier...is that bad, lol
> 
> My problem is rabbits are so darn adorable but coming to the point where I could feed totally stripped/cleaned...dressed, whatever you call it



someone on youtube had posted a vid with a pug and a baby goat, in the living room. cutest baby goat you ever did see.

all i could think of was what a tasty meal that kid would be LOL.

feeding raw has turned me into something else entirely


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Now sadly that was my first laugh for the day...thanks.

We saw goats in a pasture yesterday and were going..."look at the goats Yogi"...and I go "that's food", lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Now sadly that was my first laugh for the day...thanks.
> 
> We saw goats in a pasture yesterday and were going..."look at the goats Yogi"...and I go "that's food", lol.


see how it changes us? LOL


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Kuddos to the one's that can feed whole prey...couldn't do it...would gross me out seeing my dog eat an animal all intact.
> They have to be like store bought for me...at least at this point.
> 
> Beautiful dogs...so clean too!


It is a little gross, I agree... but I just love how being able to see the state of the animal before my dogs about to eat it. When you just get random parts here and there you can't get a sense of how healthy the animal was before death. So that's a big plus. The quail wasn't too bad and the bunny was sad at first but they ate it pretty fast. They did play tug-a-war with the skin for like a week! They enjoyed it though. The chicken was pretty messy! They ate on it for about five days so that was pretty cool. I got to see them using their back teeth and their front and getting in all different positions to eat it and their teeth were all white afterwards so that was pretty nice too! I think we will continue feeding this way b/c they enjoy eating the feathers and less work for me! LOL They never pooped feathers or fur... I guess it just digested? They're fasting today and are upset about now having their chicken to go out and eat. getting lots of stares today!

Thanks also for the comment  They're pretty clean overall when they eat but the chicken did get them pretty bloody! Intestines are gross, for sure.


----------

